# Fido doesn't want to exchange my phone! EPIC story!!



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

I got my iPhone almost two weeks ago. 5 days in I figured out that my volume button is defective. It has not click when I press it and it feels sticky. I cannot feel if it's been pressed or not.

I went to the fido store-where I bought it and they said they don't know if it a valid reason to exchange my iPhone and said to call customer service.

I called customer service and the guy on the phone said that I should be able to exchange it at the fido store no problem. This time I go to a Fido store they tell me they don't do exchanges, but they can exchange for a different color- WHAT!!!!

At the end they tell me to go a an Apple store which is an hour away! Apple said they were booked for the day and to come back another time. She also tells me to re-activate it(since I restored it) because a technician has to see the problem and analyze it by plugging it in- but I CLEARLY TOLD HER THE RINGER BUTTON IS UNRESPONSIVE, so why do they have to plug it in?

On my way back home I go to another Fido kiosk and they told me that they could do it but they don't have them in stock! This week I spent 6 hours trying to replace my iPhone 3g!!

But today I went to the apple store and they didnt plug it in the computer, the genius told me yes it was a defect in some iPhones. But it turns out they didnt have them in the back and I have to wait 3-5 days! 

So I am happy that Apple is going to replace it but I was so pissed at Fido I was going to cancel my service with them.

So now all I have to do is wait then drive and pick it up- 2 hours!!

So who was lying to me 1st fido store, 2nd fido store, or the 3rd fido store? I don't know but what do you think? and anyone else had a problem with exchanges? and did anyone have an unresponsive/sticky volume rocker?

This week was EPIC!!!- this is all true, and I didn't make this up!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You know, there's this thing called a phone. In fact, I think your iPhone has one built-in.

A few calls (particularly to the Apple store) would have saved you an, erm, EPIC amount of time and gas.

Just sayin'.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

You should've got your plan from Rogers. 
And it's the same price for the phone so no arguement there. 
I trust Rogers than some company, from what I know, only manages with cellphones.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

A quick search here (where there are multiple threads on the subject) or on Google would have told you to take it to an Apple Store not Fido (or Rogers for that matter) for warranty service... could have saved youself a lot of time!


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

My understanding is that different stores are sometimes allowed to have different policies. Not every Fido store is run by Fido itself, many are simply resellers. Some will even explicitly not do returns or exchanges, if I recall correctly. I know it sounds crazy, but, well, this is the mobile market.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

thadley said:


> My understanding is that different stores are sometimes allowed to have different policies. Not every Fido store is run by Fido itself, many are simply resellers. Some will even explicitly not do returns or exchanges, if I recall correctly. I know it sounds crazy, but, well, this is the mobile market.


Nearly all fido and Rogers stores are independently owned and run. There are only a few 'corporate' stores.

Every store has its own policy on returns. Many are 15 days/15 minutes, not the 30/30 most people believe since it's the rule that applies when you order by phone. There is also a data maximum, although that is not supposed to apply to the iPhone 3G. As well, stores have been told to direct customers wanting iPhone 3G exchanges resulting from defects to call Rogers; the store can't usually help you.

And if you don't have the return policy in writing, assume that a store can and will do whatever they want.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Bogi094 said:


> 1st gen. iPhone- 1.14- unlocked and jailbroken
> iPhone 3g- jailbroken on 2.1


Okay I hate to be the mother/cop of the group buy you do realize that Apple or Rogers does not need to or have to or probably want to do anything for you when you jailbreak your iPhone right.

It is in the EULA, I am just saying you should be very careful about this stuff.

Flame on


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Its called a restore*



Trevor Robertson said:


> Okay I hate to be the mother/cop of the group buy you do realize that Apple or Rogers does not need to or have to or probably want to do anything for you when you jailbreak your iPhone right.
> 
> It is in the EULA, I am just saying you should be very careful about this stuff.
> 
> Flame on


I restored it so nothing is noticeable- Duh!


----------

